# This Old Cat



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

This Old Cat







I'm getting on in years,
My coat is turning gray.
My eyes have lost their luster,
My hearing's just okay.
I spend my day dreaming
Of conquests in my past,
Lying near a sunny window
Waiting for its warm repast.

I remember our first visit,
I was coming to you free,
Hoping you would take me in
And keep me company.
I wasn't young or handsome,
Two years I'd roamed the street.
There were scars upon my face,
I hobbled on my feet.

I could sense your disappointment
As I left my prison cage.
Oh, I hoped you would accept me
And look beyond my age.
You took me out of pity,
I accepted without shame.
Then you grew to love me,
And I admit the same.

I have shared with you your laughter,
You have wet my fur with tears.
We've come to know each other
Throughout these many years.
Just one more hug this morning
Before you drive away,
And know I'll think about you
Throughout your busy day.

The time we've left together
Is a treasured time at that.
My heart is yours forever.
I Promise - This old cat.

Author: K.C. Bigamon


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

I love it! it's wonderful I printed it off to show my mum (she's cat mad 2).


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

As I am owned by an eleven year old girl, I was very moved by that. Thanks Des.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome Lori!


----------

